# Blue-base Red Aro



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/n1wan/indobluebasedred/

-PK
-


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'll have to join you guys with the







. That is in no doubt one of the most beautiful fish i have ever saw.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know. Those colors are just too pefect and vibrant. I think photo shop.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

here's the pic


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I think they really have purple asian aros


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i guess that fish would sell for 60 trillion dollars or something heh


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That color is definately too perfect, but damn wouldn't it be nice to have something like that in a 240 ..


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

240 might be a tad too small


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I am a PRO at photoshop, verdict: NO WAY
That is one sickk fish!!! SWEEEET!




































:smile:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That fish is so damn beautiful I would have sex with it!






















Just kidding

that would defintely sell more than the most expensive aro..its just too damn beautiful


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If only we could fix up the laws and get some severe captive breeding cranked up in the U.S....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn thats one sweet looking arrow


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I have a sick feeling about that fish,

Maybe it's I know Blueish purple is not a normal color in the species,
If they are now injecting Asian aros with dye this is by far the lowest 
level I have ever seen the Pet industry go

well except for maybe the glofish zebra


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

how come everytime i see a post from poly, i get mad?

Lighten up a little bro, is it not beautiful? is it killing the fish? (maybe), but sh*t, everytime you see a woman with implants or a redone nose, do you get mad at the world and cry about it?

anyway, nice fish ~


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nah, if the fish is dyed then its a different story altogether; any jackass can get a hypodermic needle and inject ink into a fish, but a true breed fish that recieved its color via good care and genetics on the other hand might actually be commendable. If it is injected as poly says then I'd have to retract my original statement and replace it with one of contempt as well; i just mindlessly assumed that it was actually a pure fish. Of course it could also be photoshopped as already mentioned, who knows.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> how come everytime i see a post from poly, i get mad?
> 
> Lighten up a little bro, is it not beautiful? is it killing the fish? (maybe), but sh*t, everytime you see a woman with implants or a redone nose, do you get mad at the world and cry about it?
> 
> anyway, nice fish ~


I'm glad I make you mad that means my goal in life has been fufilled,

you had to think.

Excuse me for enjoying Nature as is, that means not simulated and fake,
Fake is not beautifull to me at all, it's a monstronsity.

Enjoy the fake and simulated if you wish, but I prefere mine all natural.
Women and fish. There is a hell of alot beauty in nature that is already
present without any need for additions. Maybe you think Add-ons are attractive
I find them downright repulsive.

I somehow doubt you have ever seen an Asian arrowana for if you truly
ever have seen the true fish You would understand why bastardizing them
like this can really be seen as offensive.

Then again maybe you would'nt
because your perception of wildlife is just something you own and have dominion over.
These fish are just fine without us screwing up there color, it's already been done too much as it is.

Crap like this is for Money and for the novelty, it is not in anyway related to the
interests of the fish in question, Making a Asian Arrowana a throw away commodity
is sicking and disgusting,

sorry I respect my worlds resources and do not
think they are unlimited and I'm not blinded by the Novelty of the moment.
I've seen fish that are natural and real, that exist as is that kick these sick
human made monstrositys to the curb, The LFS just does not carry them.

I concern myself with the animal in question and it's well being and future
there are lines where people just need to stop and thats where I get annoying and 
I'm not going to back down on my convictions,

You have such a problem with me
Talk to me, if you do not want to do so. 
Then just leave it alone and never bother getting on my
radar screen.

I'm freely and openly available by PM or E-mail
both are plainly and clearly there for you to use,

Last I'm saying on this subject


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

did i mention im studying to be a plastic surgeon...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont know why cant you just settle for the fact thart asian breeding methods can produce fish like this. How many asians have you seen in person poly? because this is at least a 1 in a million specimen, so of course its like nothign you have ever seen before.. not to mention most peoples cameras suck ass and couldnt show the true color of these fish. I see no areas that would indicated dying.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the aro looks great - anybody can see that, if it is simply "selecitivly bred" I am a huge fan, and want to see more, if dyed, I do not want to see more....

it is not possibly to know for sure from this pic alone either way.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Take a look at Dragonfish Industries' fish and tell me that Asians can't have colors like that...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I dont know why cant you just settle for the fact thart asian breeding methods can produce fish like this. How many asians have you seen in person poly? because this is at least a 1 in a million specimen, so of course its like nothign you have ever seen before.. not to mention most peoples cameras suck ass and couldnt show the true color of these fish. I see no areas that would indicated dying.


 I'm not going to settle for it because the asian breeding method also bring us
the injected dye glass fish, the purple dyed red tail shark, the stubby Polypterus,
and those ugly ass things called the parrotfish and the Flowerhorn,

I'm sure if they were allowed, American Breeding methods could make it
even worse looking.

one thing I do admire the asian breeders for is
their meticulus culling when they wish to devolop a strain, they create fish
very well, in fact maybe to well,

but they also are not above cutting corners
and being quite market driven, sometimes to the level of fraud
with some of the lazy operations.

I have seen a number of Wild caught Asians and I'm sorry they look better to me,
This fish I do not find attractive at all.

This perticular fish looks dyed to me and not natural, I'm aware of the Blue backs
this fish does not even look similiar, I do not care if it is one of a kind
(Hopefully it is) as I stated, I'm much more into a natural animal than
a Novelity, thats my opinion, that I'm free to state,

as I have said before your into it fine, enjoy

I personally prefer things that are in reality, that exist in Nature
I'm not into fish as a form of decoration to pretty up an empty space,
To me they are living animals, and a species worthy of equal respect
as they are found, we do not need to make them better to fit our
world and trend for the moment.

I've talked to a brick wall long enough
Bye bye


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I assure you that these fish are not dyed:













































A true "platinum"


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know why cant you just settle for the fact thart asian breeding methods can produce fish like this. How many asians have you seen in person poly? because this is at least a 1 in a million specimen, so of course its like nothign you have ever seen before.. not to mention most peoples cameras suck ass and couldnt show the true color of these fish. I see no areas that would indicated dying.
> ...


Anyone that _actually_ knows something about Asian Arowana and their captive-breeding and have seen more than just a handful of individual fish will know that the red arowana in the Niwan photo is NOT DYED! To state such, is to reveal your ignorance on the subject matter. In addition, Scleropages formosus naturally occurs in several locale-specific color forms that look vastly different from one another color-wise. Therefore, seeing just a few specimens does not mean that you have seen them all.

Anyone that has actually seen a quality specimen of the red color-form will know that the blue shown in that photo is actually a reflective metallic sheen that can be seen on the scales of the fish at certain angles. If there is any enhancement at all in the photograph, I might guess that the blue in the photo _may_ be slightly exaggerated by illumination from a nearby aquarium flourescent light, however that is only a guess. Regardless, the color, as depicted in that photo, is not that far off from reality. I have seen quality red asian arowana with my own eyes and I can tell you for a fact that the blue metallic sheen is actually there and that it does occur naturally.

That first photo that Dracofish dug up from the Dragonfish.com site shows a high quality juvenile Asian Arowana of the color-form popularly know as "Cross-back Golden" and that photograph was taken under natural sunlight without any trickery involved. That intense metallic blue sheen on the scales is legitimate and occurs on the fish naturally.

Bye bye.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

sweet fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think its time for this thread to die


----------

